# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Opniões sobre Lente Canon 55-200 USM

## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

estou a pensar em comprar uma 350D, inserida num kit com as lentes 18-55 e 55-200. Nunca fiz fotografia, nem tenho grandes noções de fotografia, assim gostava de receber opiniões sobre a lente 55-200. Com esta lente posso tirar fotos a pólipos, e outras de grande definição? 

Gostava de ter opiniões, de modo a analisar se compro este kit ou um diferente com outra lente.

Obigado a todos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Bruno,

Eu tenho uma EOS 300d e comprei a 55/200 como complemento da 18/55 de origem. Considero-a uma boa lente mas não para tirar fotos ao aqua! Para esse efeito deverias pensar numa lente macro.

Para tirar fotos ao aqua, neste momento uso a minha 18/55.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Para macrofotografia existem lentes próprias como o Diogo já referiu. Tens uma lente macro de 60mm específica para DSLR da Canon, o preço desta julgo ser mais convidativo que a lente de 100mm.

A lente que vem com a máquina dá também para tirar fotos muito boas como podes ver nos tópicos do Diogo Lopes, Pedro Pacheco e João Ribeiro.

Boas fotos

----------


## Filipe Simões

deixa lá isso e ve a nova sony SLR  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Obrigado a todos,

podem-me indicar a referencia de uma lente macro?

Filipe: a Sony é boa, mas está ainda longe do que uma 350D pode proporcionar!

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Concordo plenamente!!
Neste momento as cameras reflex digitais "muito boas" a nivel de consumidor naão profissional tens:

Canon 350D + 18/55II:    709
Nikon D70s + 18/70:       927 
Nikon D70s (só o corpo): 598
Nikon D50 + 18/55 ED:    621
Pentax iST DL + 18/55MM + 50/200MM + 1 cartão 1Gb:764 (esta maquina é excelente)

Para a D70 tens a hipotesse de uma gama bem mais alta (Profissional):
Canon EOS 20D + 18/55MM: 1184 (ISTO SIM É UMA EXCELENTE COMPRA)

A Sony @100 não é lá grande coisa (segundo DPREVIEW) e custa mais que uma D70s!!!!!: 
Sony @100: 905 só o corpo!!!!
Esta maquina provem de uma associação da Sony com a Minolta (corpo Sony mais lentes Minolta)

Espero ter ajudado! :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

> Filipe: a Sony é boa, mas está ainda longe do que uma 350D pode proporcionar!


Não podias estar mais errado!
Eu trabalho profissionalmente com fotografia e tenho usado ultimamente uma Sony R1. 

Tendo expriementado tanto a canon como a Nikon, a R1 é mais intuitiva tendo uma serie de vantagens em relação a estas, mas não é maquina para tirar macros, tem é resolução como o caraças. A nova Sony nao sei, tirei apenas fotos com ela durante 5 minutos.

Sei que vens cá a casa, pelo que espero por ti para te poder mostrar as fotos... 

De resto acho que tudo depende do que queres fazer com a maquina, e de quanta guita queres meter nisso...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

peço desculpa por estar-me a meter na vossa converssa mas em relaçao a preços de material canon arranja-se mais barato,digo isso porque sou funcionario da canon portugal e tenho um descontos a maneira se poder ajudar algum intressado é so dizer que material querem que eu digo o presso a que fica.
agora uma opiniao pessoal para de todas as maquinas que foram referidas esquesseram-se da EOS 5D que é uma maquina ( sra.)  maquina com quase 
14mpx e uma lente macro tiram fotos dignas de qualquer profissional

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Cesar,

A 5D é uma maquina excelente tambem (talvez superior a qualquer outra referida aqui), mas o price!!!
Já agora, em quanto fica uma 350D + 18/55?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi tiago
em relaçao a 350D consegues mais barato que eu ( onde arranjas )
a 5D mais lente 24/105 mm fica por 3197.40 :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Cesar,

Os preços não são especiais para mim, qualquer pessoa pode aceder ao site: pixmania.com  :Coradoeolhos:  
Admira-me não conseguires mais barato! :Icon Cry:  
Comprei lá a minha Nikon por menos de metade do preço da loja.
Aconcelho vivamente a darem uma expreita!

Atentamente,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

so uma pequena informaçao
a canon nao da garantia ao material comprado na pixmania.
e ter uma maquina dessas sem ter garantia  :yb668:

----------


## MarioMarques

OFF TOPIC:





> so uma pequena informaçao
> a canon nao da garantia ao material comprado na pixmania.
> e ter uma maquina dessas sem ter garantia


e pq?
O material comprado na Pixmania não usufrui da garantia internacional?
não me faz muito sentido essa posição da canon Portugal.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Desculpa Cesar, 

Mas garanto-te que a minha maquina tem garantia! :Pracima:  
Quanto á Canon não dar garantia na Pixmania, acho isso muito estranho!!
Confirmaste essa informação?? 
No site da Pixmania vem lá com 2 anos garantia! Duvido que seja tanga!
Acredito que estejas a "vender o peixe" conforme te venderam a ti, mas é de facto uma informação algo duvidosa (não leves este comentario a nivel pessoal :SbOk:  ).

Atentamente,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi mario apesar de pensar que este nao será o sitio proprio para este tipo de conveça visto nao ter a ver com a ( questao ) que foi posta.
passo a explicar pois como tu há-de haver outras pessoas com a mesma duvida.
em portugal na existe a CANON mas sim copicanola que é um representante oficial da canon em portugal.
se fosse como no resto da europa que nao existe representantes mas sim canon europa ja teriam garantia,assim sendo como o material nao foi vendido directamente ou indirectamente pela copicanola nao é dáda a garantia.
mas nao se preocupem pois dentro em breve tambem passará a ser canon europa e ai ja havera garantia.
ps:peço desculpa esta explicaçao aqui neste post, mas como poderia haver mais pessoas com a mesma duvida, assim todos poderam saber.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi tiago
nao levo nada a mal .
acredito que a pixmania te de a garantia, nao ponho isso em duvida mas terias que enviar a maquina para eles ,eles mandar para a canon europa 
da canon europa novamente para a pixmania e depois enviar para ti.
sao muitas transportadoras e eu nao confio nelas.
em relaçao a ( vender o peixe como me foi vendido a mim ) 
eu estou na assistençia tecnica e o meu trabalho é as garantias.
mas tambem te digo que quando isto passar a ser canon europa passo a comprar no mesmo sitio que tu , sai muito mais barato.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Cesar,

Acho que este topico será um dos ideais para este esclarecimento, uma vez que um membro do Reefforum pediu a nossa uma opinão para material Canon.

Quanto que ao afirmas acerca das garantias Canon/Pixmania, pedia-te para dares uma espreita na alenias 6) e 8) no seguinte link:
http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/compromissos.html#eng6

Gostava de saber se me podias confirmar ai no teu trabalho acerca das afirmações da Pixmania, pois se for mentira (o que não acredito :Admirado:  ), seria um erro (ou não :yb665:  ) muito grave da parte da Pix.

Atentamente,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi tiago eles teêm razao no que diz respeito a garantia,mas na alinea 6 diz que a garantia é dáda pelo fabricante e se tu leste o que escrevi antes em portugal nao existe fabricante mas sim representante

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Estava a escrever o post anterior :Admirado:  
Mas mesmo assim... tenho algumas duvidas, mas obrigado pelo esclarecimento! :yb665:  (sou mesmo teimoso!!!! :Coradoeolhos:  )

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

por acaso estav a pensar em mandar vir da pixmania.pt ou da nomatica.pt! Isso da garantia resolve-se logo com uma carta à DECO, caso necessário!

Uma questão que gostaria de pôr...a lente 55/200 USM da canon serve para quê? Essa lente é apropriada para que fotos?

Eu não percebo de fotografia!

Filipe, eu quero uma máquina para macros. Tive a ver a Sony S-SLR A100 e achei um pouco cara (879 só  o corpo), apesar de ter 10Mpixel. Além disso não  conheço criticas à máquina!

----------


## Filipe Simões

Se quiseres vou contigo à fnac na Guia e exprimentamos todas as que eles têm lá, depois mandas vir de onde quiseres.

Os diferentes tipos de lentes servem os diferentes propositos, não vais tirar fotos a paisagens com lentes macro, tal como tb nao fazes o inverso. Para usares umas maquina como a canon na sua plenitude convem teres umas noções amplas de o que é fotografia e como se comportam as maquinas, até porque não consegues ver pela janelinha o que vai ficar na fotografia 'tipo preview', isso só depois de disparares. 


Eu tenho comprado na www.dinamicahifi.com pois conheço os donos e vou às instalações deles buscar as coisas quando preciso, os preços são acho que mais baixos que nos sites que deste. A nomatica desde que mudou de mãos nunca mais lá fui ( ao site ).

Sei ainda que vai sair no espaço curto de tempo uma nova nikon para substituir a D70.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Filipe,

temos que combinar isso!...manda-me o teu tele por MP.

----------

